# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHIREC (Site Hôpital de Braine-l'Alleud/Waterloo)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHIREC (Site Hôpital de Braine-l'Alleud/Waterloo)
Rue Wayez 35
Braine-l'Alleud 

Bezoek de website van CHIREC


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHIREC.*

----------

